# New bottle source



## REDBOATNY (Mar 19, 2011)

For anyone wanting new bottles, I found a source in upstate NY that supplies most of the wineries in the finger lakes area. They are on the web, Waterloo container. I wanted 375ml for some cranberry and got them for half the cost I expected. $10/ 24 374ml. 750ml screw top were around $6/12 they also have corks and such.
I am not affiliated in any way with this supplier, just passing on for folks who want to save a buck. http://www.waterloocontainer.com/gallery/


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 19, 2011)

Do you have to buy in Large quanity amounts?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 19, 2011)

I, Al, and Grapeman have included this link a few times and I believe its where Grapeman gets his bottles from. They have a very nice selection of bottles to choose from on their website!


----------



## REDBOATNY (Mar 19, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Do you have to buy in Large quanity amounts?



You can buy as few as you like (I bought single cases of 3 styles)


----------



## JordanPond (Mar 19, 2011)

Does any one have opinions on these bartop closures for a port wine? Or is it better to stick with a regular cork closure?


----------



## Wade E (Mar 19, 2011)

Those are tasters corks. they are surely not good for a Port as it needs to age many years. You need good quality 9 x 1.75 corks! Thiose are for very short term like opening abottle and having it around for a few days.


----------



## JordanPond (Mar 19, 2011)

Wade,

Makes sense thanks for the info.



Wade E said:


> Those are tasters corks. they are surely not good for a Port as it needs to age many years. You need good quality 9 x 1.75 corks! Thiose are for very short term like opening abottle and having it around for a few days.


----------



## wvbrewer (Mar 20, 2011)

Make sure those corks are soaked before inserting them in the bottles. (With a sulphite solution) Don't need any cork taint.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 20, 2011)

I would not say soaked as thats an improper way to do it. Rinsed is much better! If you dont have a corkidor then the best method to sanitize your corks is to have a bucket, a colander, and a lid for the bucket. Take your corks and put them in the colander, put the colander over the bucket and pour the solution over the corks and then put the lid on top of everything to somewhat trap the gases in there as the gases do 90% or more of the sanitizing work. Let that sit for a few minutes and they will be ready to use.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 20, 2011)

I only use taster corks on bottles that I just opened and plan on drinking in the next 48 hours (I know Tom, No comments). I just keep them in a kitchen drawer and use as I need them without any sanitizing.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 20, 2011)

So now we are back to soaking corks huh! 

I just ordered a bag of those from George to have around for my port once a bottle is opened hopefully they will fit my 375's as well as 750's.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 20, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> So now we are back to soaking corks huh!  *So if you were judging would you be a spitting?*I just ordered a bag of those from George to have around for my port once a bottle is opened hopefully they will fit my 375's as well as 750's.



Mike yes they will fit.


----------

